# Happy 4th of July!



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)




----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Indeed! Happy 4th, all!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Agreed! Happy Independence Day!

And a late Happy Boxing Day to our friends in Canada (assuming that is the type of holiday you say "Happy" about).


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Maybe it's "Merry Boxing Day"? heheh.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear United States of America!
Happy Birthdya to you!


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

happy were not british day!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Yes..Merry "not british" Day to everyone!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

My flag flies high and proud. Where else in the world could we act this wierdly and not be locked up! God Bless America, and Halloween...


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

here here - God bless america!!! now lets light up the sky with some explosives!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy big boom day-----dam its rainning real hard no big booms for me--and i so much to blow off/up


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

We had a few showers here and there over the course of the day. Around 8 o'clock last night, it started to thunder and lightning. We hung out in the screen house until 9 p.m. and watched the fireworks from neighboring towns.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Happy 4th everyone. We were at fireworks last night, and someone on stage sung the National Anthem just before the show. Most of the people there stood up and joined in, followed by lots of cheering. Good Stuff!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Happy belated 4th to everyone..I was so busy sending messages to my "my space" friends that i forgot my friends on here..(hope i am forgiven!!) Hope no one lost any body parts blowing stuff up...


----------

